# Paranoid | Horde | Burning Crusade



## Sylvos (7. November 2006)

Paranoid - Burning Crusade Horde Gilde
Paranoid Homepage


Wir sind eine Gilde die von mehreren Freunden gegründet worden ist. Wir wollen zu Burning Crusade auf einem neuen Server voll durchstarten. Dies bedeutet mit Geschwindigkeit aber wir wollen es nicht übertreiben. Das Gildenklima und auch Zusammensein steht mit ganz oben bei uns. Das bedeutet das wir natürlich Anhänger suchen die mit uns in ein neues Episches Abenteuer steigen wollen.

Da die späteren Raidinstanzen eine maximale Anzahl von nur 25 Leuten haben. Werden wir wohl nicht all zu Groß werden. Wir wollen eine Gemeinschaft gründen in der man zurecht kommt und nicht in der Masse untergeht.


Der Server steht natürlich noch nicht fest wird aber rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.

Wie schon gesagt sind wir eine Hordengilde die beide Aspekte des Spieles auschöpfen will. Sei es PvP oder PvE, Spaß an WoW, sollte also vorausgesetzt sein. Very Happy


Wir sind ganz frisch gegründet, Teamspeak und Homepage folgen.
*
Suchen noch:*

Programmer (HP)
Klassenvertreter (natürlich mit hohen Wissen über Klasse)


Bei Interesse
Einfach im Forum bewerben oder mich kontakten per ICQ oder MSN.

ICQ: 345947845
MSN: erbe_mentals@t-online.de


----------



## Thom$en (7. November 2006)

Ich würde mich gern melden um mitzukämpfen und mitzuhelfen und neu anzufangen vor allem.
Ich habe erfahrung mit instanzen (3 60iger) und wünsche/suche eine gilde mit der man spaß haben kann, die gut organisiert ist und wo die member nett/hilfsbereit sind.Ich würde gern bei der Gilde beitreten.

IcQ: 302-385-102


----------

